# Bolt Pixelation with Good Cable Signal



## RickyMac (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, cable tv went down in price, so I when from OTA, back to cable. I noticed pixelation on multiple channels, so out comes the cable tech. After checking my cables, he said I had 36 out of 40 coming into my Bolt and other units. He recommended that the Bolt might be the problem. Has anyone else had this problem? What should I do?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

RickyMac said:


> Well, cable tv went down in price, so I when from OTA, back to cable. I noticed pixelation on multiple channels, so out comes the cable tech. After checking my cables, he said I had 36 out of 40 coming into my Bolt and other units. He recommended that the Bolt might be the problem. Has anyone else had this problem? What should I do?


Simple test. Tune to a good channel. Do a Help-Restart. That puts all tuners on that channel. Then go to Account & System Information-TiVo Diagnostics. What are the signal levels and SNR for all tuners? They should be the same.

Cable provider? Zipcode?

Will you be answering this time? http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10763902#post10763902


----------



## RickyMac (Apr 23, 2007)

I will try this when I get home. My cable company is Cable TV of East Alabama, zip is 36870.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

RickyMac said:


> I will try this when I get home. My cable company is Cable TV of East Alabama, zip is 36870.


You can plug your zipcode into zap2it, select your provider, and compare channels. You probably have the Gracenote guide. That won't last though.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

RickyMac said:


> Well, cable tv went down in price, so I when from OTA, back to cable. I noticed pixelation on multiple channels, so out comes the cable tech. After checking my cables, he said I had 36 out of 40 coming into my Bolt and other units. He recommended that the Bolt might be the problem. Has anyone else had this problem? What should I do?


Are you using a tuning adapter? Make sure you don't use the passthrough and use your own splitter if you are.


----------



## RickyMac (Apr 23, 2007)

I am not using a tuning adapter.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

How is your BOLT networked...? 

Wireless?
Ethernet?
Ethernet + MoCA bridge? ("Use this DVR to create a MoCA network")
MoCA client? ("Connect using MoCA")
I believe that there have been some recent reports on TCF of people having picture quality issues when MoCA was active on their BOLT.

(Just tossing it out there...)


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

RickyMac said:


> Well, cable tv went down in price, so I when from OTA, back to cable. I noticed pixelation on multiple channels, so out comes the cable tech. After checking my cables, he said I had 36 out of 40 coming into my Bolt and other units. He recommended that the Bolt might be the problem. Has anyone else had this problem? What should I do?


I had the same issue with Charter cable. After multiple tech visits, they found the issue down the street. An amp was replaced and the problem went away. It did take 4 tech visits and 2 line techs to get it fixed. I called and asked for a service supervisor to come to my house and after he came, the problem was resolved. Don't stop calling for support.


----------

